# i wana make frends



## TANG AXX (Jan 18, 2021)

im into furry stuff and art and i wana make frends and i need someone advise. owo


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 19, 2021)

Making friends is overrated, it's better to make acquaintances instead.


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 19, 2021)

I'll follow you! Also, you will make friends from talking to people and commenting nice things on people's statuses.  find a topic in a thread you like, and join the conversation.


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 19, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Making friends is overrated, it's better to make acquaintances instead.
> 
> View attachment 99493


thats the point of this


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 19, 2021)

You just asked me what an acquaintance is and now you're saying that's the point of this. Clearly you don't know what one is.


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 19, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> You just asked me what an acquaintance is and now you're saying that's the point of this. Clearly you don't know what one is.


i looked it up
a person one knows slightly, but who is not a close friend.
"a wide circle of friends and acquaintances"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 19, 2021)

Yes but an associate is a very vague and broad definition of a "friend". The many synonyms of associate does not directly correlate to friendship, it is more associated with the familiarity of someone else.


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 19, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yes but an associate is a very vague and broad definition of a "friend". The many synonyms of associate does not directly correlate to friendship, it is more associated with the familiarity of someone else.


oh ok. sorry  i didn't understand the word that you said their for a minute


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 19, 2021)

That's fine I'm just going to do this for a while ok.


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 19, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's fine I'm just going to do this for a while ok.
> 
> View attachment 99515


sorry i just want to be frends and be cool i dident mean to hurt yor  feelings.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 19, 2021)

Alrighty, besides earlier events, may I ask what exactly you are looking for? I mean, it's abundantly clear you request for friends, but are you asking for them, or asking how to make friends/ I'll gladly be a friend for another fellow here if that's any consolation!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm just messing with you dude, relax.


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 19, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> Alrighty, besides earlier events, may I ask what exactly you are looking for? I mean, it's abundantly clear you request for friends, but are you asking for them, or asking how to make friends/ I'll gladly be a friend for another fellow here if that's any consolation!


its jut ben hard in the community i was in before this and i just want frends who can understand my art.


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 19, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm just messing with you dude, relax.


lol ok


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 19, 2021)

travis gut said:


> its jut ben hard in the community i was in before this and i just want frends who can understand my art.


Ah, okie! Well, I'll be your friend! I always do like having more folks to call friends!


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 19, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> Ah, okie! Well, I'll be your friend! I always do like having more folks to call friends!


thanks!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 19, 2021)

travis gut said:


> thanks!


No problem pal!


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 22, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> No problem pal!


how are you doing today!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 22, 2021)

travis gut said:


> how are you doing today!


All is well! And you pal?


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 22, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> All is well! And you pal?


im doing pretty good!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 22, 2021)

travis gut said:


> im doing pretty good!


Ah, great to hear pal! I'm glad to hear it!


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 22, 2021)

We stan Travis gut


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 22, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> We stan Travis gut


tank you!


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 22, 2021)

look!!


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 22, 2021)

look @ this 
EIFFEL 65 - LUCKY​


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 22, 2021)

im  havent been  doing so good for the last couple days and i want to thank you for the support.


foxlend symbol


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 22, 2021)

YOU GUY'S ARE GREAT YOU NO THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 23, 2021)

listen to this!!!!!!!


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 23, 2021)

travis gut said:


> listen to this!!!!!!!


Classic


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 23, 2021)

travis gut said:


> im  havent been  doing so good for the last couple days and i want to thank you for the support.View attachment 99792foxlend symbol


Any time, friend!


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 23, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> Classic


this is my childhood


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 23, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> Any time, friend!


thanks!


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 23, 2021)

rob mark travis & vecter! travis & vecter are dogs rob is the robot mark is the stickman


----------

